# Como conectar un mosfet a la salida de un regulador LM7805 para obtener 5V y 7A



## DIODIN (May 26, 2009)

hola me encuentro realizando una fuente regulable con 5v y 12v fijos y una salida variable de 1.3 a 30 voltios mi pregunta es ¿como conecto un mosfet como por ejemplo irf840  a la salida de un regulador de voltaje como un lm7805 para obtener los 5vdc  y poder manejar corrientes superiores a las q este regulador maneja?. Tengo entendido q al emplear transistores mosfet la caida de voltaje en este es minima y eso pretendo q mi voltaje sea los mas cercano posible a 5 v pero q pueda manejar corrientes de 7 A.
Muchas gracias por sus respuestas, observaciones y sugerencias. les mando un saludo
pd: soy  nuevo en el foro jejejeje


----------



## harleytronics (May 27, 2009)

hola ,, no entiendo 
por que el mosfet te va a pasar la corriente ,,,mas el voltaje ,,y si ya tenes 5v 7amp para que el mosfets?
si queres mas amperes tenes que poner varios reguladores y juntar las salidas entonces todos van a dejar la
salida de 5v pero van a juntar a su vez la corriente  osea que para 7 amperes tendrias que poner 7  7805

saludos!


----------



## Cacho (May 27, 2009)

Lo que estás buscando se conoce como "Current Booster", que traducido será algo como "Reforzador de Corriente".

Acá tenés un circuito:

Está hecho con un LM317, pero se puede implementar con cualquier otro regulador de la misma manera. La R de 0Ω3/2W es una limitadora para el transistor y puede no usarse. La de 0Ω7/3W es la que te marca el punto de corriente en que empieza el transistor a "ayudar" al 317. Calculala a gusto.

Saludos


----------



## elaficionado (May 27, 2009)

Hola.
Mira aquí: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/149145/

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## DIODIN (May 27, 2009)

harleytronics: gracias por atender mi llamado bueno quisas no me entendiste bien mi pregunta es:¿como conecto un mosfet como por ejemplo irf840 a la salida de un regulador de voltaje como un lm7805 para obtener los 5vdc y poder manejar corrientes superiores a las q este regulador maneja?. 
por q mosfet:
1. me pueden manejar corrientes mas altas con una menor caida de voltaje a la salida. a diferencia de los transistores 2n3055 y similares ademas estos ultimos tienden a calentarsen mucho y por cuestion de espacio no me convendria disipadores grandes
2. por espacio prefiero poner 1 transistor mosfet y no 7 reguladores 7805
3. por aprender a utilizarlos

lo q quiero es q  por favor me indiquen en donde tendria q conectar le gate,sorce,drain del mosfet al circuito basico de regulacion con un 7805 para lograr manejar coorientes de 7a y un voltaje de 5 v. 
gracias..

cacho: gracias por atender mi llamado.  tienes la idea de lo q pretendo realizar, pero lo q pasa es q veo mas ventajas al emplear mosfet en ves transistores como 2n2955 o similares. por decirlo de alguna manera lo q hace el 2n2955 lo quiero hacer con mosfet. gracias

elaficionado: Gracias por atender mi llamado.  bueno en el circuito q usted me indica por ningun lado veo transistores mosfet q son los q pretendo emplear en ves de transistores 2n6049 o similares mmm yo creo q mi pregunta fue clara lo  q quiero es emplear transistores mosfet . por cierto quedo atento a sus opiniones y sugerencias gracias


----------



## Cacho (May 27, 2009)

DIODIN dijo:
			
		

> ...pero lo q pasa es q veo mas ventajas al emplear mosfet en ves transistores como 2n2955 o similares.



A tu pedido se impone una pregunta importantísima: ¿Por qué los MOSFET sí y no los BJT? ¿Qué característica querés aprovechar de los primeros que los segundos no puedan darte? 
Por favor poné los valores que suponés o calculaste que vas a lograr.

Dicho sea de paso, el circuito que te propone ElAficionado es similar al que te propuse yo, pero más completo: Tiene un limitador de corriente activo (y usa el limitador del regulador también).

Otra cosa: Por favor no escribas con abreviaturas estilo chat o SMS ("q" en lugar de "que", por ejemplo). Esto es un foro. Gracias.


Saludos


----------



## DIODIN (May 27, 2009)

cacho   
por que mosfet: 
1. me pueden manejar corrientes mas altas con una menor caida de voltaje a la salida. a diferencia de los transistores 2n3055 y similares ademas estos ultimos tienden a calentarsen mucho y por cuestion de espacio no me convendria disipadores grandes 
2. por aprender a utilizarlos. 
en la practica al conectar un simple ventilador de 2w a 12v a salida del 2n3055(se supone q este va a la salida del lm7812) este se calienta tanto que se desconecta por eso quiero emplear mosfet a ver que pasa ahora te pregunto ¿por q si bjts y no mosfet? gracias


----------



## Cacho (May 27, 2009)

Lo suponía.

Un BJT te da 0,7V o menos de caída. Un MOSFET te va a dar menos dentro de ciertas regiones de operación, pero la implementación es bastante más compleja.

Lo que planteás de poder manejar más corriente es correcto, pero otra vez, estás limitado por algunas curvas.

El asunto del calor... Ojo que me parece que no estás entendiendo bien el asunto.
Si en el emisor del 2955 del circuito tenés un voltaje Ve y en la base un voltaje Vb, en el colector habrá Vb-0,7V, por eso de la caída interna del transistor.

Si circula una corriente I por el transistor, calor será entonces proporcional a la disipación de potencia, esto es (Ve-Vb-0,7V)*I.
En un MOSFET tendrás la "enorme" diferencia de esos 0,7V dentro de ciertos parámetros de operación.

Un MOSFET no es mágico y NO se va a calentar menos si tiene que disipar la misma potencia que un BJT, pero tendrás que tener más cuidado con la conexión y tendrás que armar un circuito más complejo. Realmente no me parece que valga la pena.
Si no, buscá una fuente switching. Pero eso ya es distinto a lo que planteás.
Del calor no hay otra manera de escaparse.

Por el lado educativo, está bueno el interés, pero no te recomiendo usarlos en aplicaciones en las que son poco prácticos.
Poco más o menos, GDS en un MOSFET canal N, son equivalentes a BCE en un BJT NPN.
La diferencia más notable es que el Gate no consume corriente (bueno, es despreciable), sino que se activa por voltaje. Pasado cierto umbral (anda por los 3 o 4V en general) se "pone en corto" entre D y S (queda en Rdson) y ofrece una bajísima resistencia al paso de la corriente.
Esto en tu fuente no te sirve.


Saludos y por segunda vez, no uses abreviaturas tipo chat o SMS en el foro. Gracias.


----------



## DIODIN (May 27, 2009)

cacho: muchas gracias por tu respuesta y voy a seguir sus recomensaciones de emplear BJTs en ves de mosfet. mas adelante con mas conocimeintos ensayare con mosfet haber q tal me va y les cuento.

cacho una pregunta mas: mi fuente va a tener una salida de +5v la cual utilizaria principalmente para alimentar microcontroladores; la cual tendria adicional al 7805 un 2n3055 (para mas potencia  y para q el 7805 no se caliente tanto )¿crees q al emplear el 2n3055 el cual como dices me puede dar una caida de voltaje de 0.7v me causara un error en el pic o seria mejor utilizar 2 o 3 lm7805 en paralelo. 
gracias


----------



## Cacho (May 28, 2009)

DIODIN dijo:
			
		

> ...mi fuente va a tener una salida de +5v la cual utilizaria principalmente para alimentar microcontroladores; la cual tendria adicional al 7805 un 2n3055 (para mas potencia  y para q el 7805 no se caliente tanto )¿crees q al emplear el 2n3055 el cual como dices me puede dar una caida de voltaje de 0.7v me causara un error en el pic o seria mejor utilizar 2 o 3 lm7805 en paralelo.



Definitivamente no vas a tener problemas con los voltajes. El transistor va a funcionar como booster de corriente, así que no vas a tener esos 0,7V molestando.
Veamos cómo es la cosa: Supongamos que tenés 15V conectados al emisor de un 2955. En la base, cuando no hay corriente que circule por el regulador, tenés exactamente el mismo voltaje y el TR está abierto (no conduce).
Cuando empieza a circular corriente por el regulador, empieza a caer un cierto voltaje en la resistencia que hay entre E y B del TR. Cuando ese voltaje alcanza los 0,7V (un poco menos en realidad) el TR empieza a cerrarse (conducir) y deja pasar corriente. Del voltaje se encarga el regulador, tranquilo  

Saludos


----------



## DIODIN (May 28, 2009)

Este es el circuito que pienso implementar a la salida del regulador para poder manejar mas corriente.
el transistor es 2N3055. 

La base del transistor a la salida del ic  /    el colector a la entrada del ic (+30vdc)    /      el emisor es mi salida de voltaje 

¿cual es la diferencia entre hacerlo con este transistor NPN o como tu lo planteas con transitor PNP?
por el momento no tengo ningun programa que me ayude a realizar esquemas asi que me toco hacerlo de esta manera por lo tanto pido disculpas.
Nota: desprecie los otros componentes que conforman el circuito (para explicar mas facil ) como los diodos condensadores y potenciometros.
gracias... quedo atento a sus sugerencias


----------



## Cacho (May 28, 2009)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhh....

Ahora sí.. No estás planteando un booster de corriente. Es otra cosa lo que decís.
Ahí sí vas a tener 0,7V menos (o sea, 4,3V) en el emisor.

Hay una manera simple de corregir esto con tu regulador, y es correrle la tierra al regulador para que te de el extra de voltaje.
Le ponés un diodo (1N400X o 1N4148) en la referencia de tierra del regulador y subirá, más o menos, lo mismo que caerá en el transistor después.
Acá te dejo un circuito de cómo sería el asunto (simplificado también y usando un TIP31, otro NPN). Está hecho en LiveWire.

Ese programa no tiene un simulador poderoso ni es ninguna maravilla, pero tiene una versión gratuita y es cómodo para dibujar por lo simple que resulta. Si querés un programa para hacer los dibujos, este es fácil de conseguir.

Volviendo al circuito, vos planteás ponerle 30V en el colector y sacar 5V por el emisor. Eso te da una caída de 25V.
La potencia que tendrá que disipar el transistor entonces será P(W)=25V*I(A).
Fijate bien qué corriente usarás en el circuito, porque con 5A como has mencionado por allá arriba tendrás 125W... Eso es MUCHO.


Saludos


----------



## DIODIN (May 29, 2009)

gracias cacho voy a rediseñar mi circuito para emplear 4A e implementar el circuto que me propones  y cualquier cosa te estare comentando muchas gracias por tu ayuda


----------



## harleytronics (May 29, 2009)

creo que llegue tarde ,,a tu pedido , disculpame no te habia entendido bien lo que necesitabas,suerte que cacho ya te saco de dudas,,saludos


----------



## elaficionado (May 29, 2009)

Hola.
Aquí tienes otra opción.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## DIODIN (May 29, 2009)

harleytronics muchas gracias la intensión tambien cuenta jejejejej saludos..

elaficonado muchas gracias por atender mi llamado bueno tu circuito es similar al que me propuso elcacho pero entran e mi cabesa dos preguntas:
1. cuanto seria la caida de voltaje a la salida del 7805 segun el circuito que tu me planteas?
2. cual es la diferencia entre emplear transistores npn y pnp en este circuito en especial? gacias...


----------



## elaficionado (May 29, 2009)

Hola.
1. - La caida de voltaje del regulador se mantiene constante de 5V (por supuesto dentro del rango de tolerancia del regulador, que puede ser de 2% ó 5%).

2. - La diferencia está en que al usar un transistor PNP no hay una caida de voltaje de Vbe del transistor en la salida del regulador, este circuito es el que recomienda el fabricante del regulador en la hoja de datos (datasheet).

Pero, puedes usa cualquiera de las dos formas, ya que eso queda a tu criterio o conveniencia.

Chao.
elaficionado.

Nota: También puedes usar una configuración de cuasicomplementario, que te permite usar un transistor NPN y funciona como un transistor PNP


----------



## zopilote (May 30, 2009)

DIODIN dijo:
			
		

> Tengo entendido q al emplear transistores mosfet la caida de voltaje en este es minima y eso pretendo q mi voltaje sea los mas cercano posible a 5 v pero q pueda manejar corrientes de 7 A.
> pd: soy  nuevo en el foro jejejeje



Bienvenido al Foro DIODIN, lo que te recomendaria a ti es que cambies de tecnologia,en vez de un LM7805 usar otra como los reguladores DC-DC (MC34063, TL494,LM2576...) que en su adecuada configuración logras los 7A que necesitas y en poco espacio, en el foro hay muchas aplicaciones.

Etolipoz
----------


----------



## DIODIN (May 30, 2009)

elaficionado el circuito que tu me proponas cumple con las caracteristicas que quiero lograr gracias..
zopilote: gracias por atender mi llamado en este caso preferiria emplear reguladores 78xx debido a su sencilles gracias..
saludos


----------



## elaficionado (May 31, 2009)

Hola.

Te doy dos opciones, en ambas debes usar disipadores en todos los transistores y el regulador.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## DIODIN (Jun 2, 2009)

elaficionado muchas gracias por tu ayuda 

1. segun el datasheet del 2N3055 (corriente colector 15A; corriente base 7A; Que pasa con la corriente del emisor(cual seria su valor)  que en este caso seria la que nos interesaria?

2. las resistencias de 0.15 - 5w son para igualar la tension de salida de los trasnsitores  corrigeme si estoy equivocado?

3. al emplear mas de un transistor la caida de voltaje seria mayor ?


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 2, 2009)

Hola.
Lo valores que pones son ciertos en determinadas circunstancias, aprentemente, si de 15A uso 7A es más que suficiente, pero eso no es así todo está en la potencia de disipación del transistor, en todo transistor hay una area de seguridad de trabajo en función del voltaje y la corriente (esto viene dado en la hoja de datos). Por ejemplo, en tu caso en el transistor de cae 7V(12V - 5V) x 7A = 49W, una elección de potencia de trabajo del 2N3055 es que trabaje bajo una potencia entre 25W a 30W, es por eso la razón de usar dos transistores (podrías usar un solo transistor, pero el transistor va a estar bastante presionado, por así decir).

La resistencias de 0.15 ohm, son para que por ambos transistores pase en promedio la misma corriente (3.5A por transistor, ya que no exiten dos transistores identicamente iguales, la resistencia fuerzan a que en cada transistor circule una corriente casi igual.)

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## gustavo61709 (Ene 25, 2012)

En realidad un regulador de voltaje con mosfet si te va a dar mejor rendimiento que con un bjt, asi que el procedimiento a seguir es utilizar una seÑal pwm para variar el ciclo util de trabajo del mosfet,


----------

